# big aquariums



## goldseverum109 (Mar 7, 2007)

i need an aquarium of like 125 gallons plus, i would like to make one, but really dont trust my skills, have any of you done that? or, do you know where i can get the best price on one new, or used. any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

125 and 135 gallons are pretty common so id say look around at your lfs for the best price or check forums for deals on used. i personally wouldnt make anything smaller than 300+ not worth the time when IMO a 135 is a cheep tank.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Here are a few plans, but if you question your ability you may want to just purchase a tank. Thats a lot a water on the floor! I don't think that your going to save $ by building it anyway.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/diy_list.php


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

Try the local Craigslist in your area. I have seen several tanks in the general section.


----------

